# Jean Pierre Fux will not be competing any time soon!



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2002)

he had some problems on the ole squat rack!  Check out the pics.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2002)

2


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2002)

3


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2002)

4


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2002)

here he is back to the gym!


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

Um........ouch


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

What the hell did he do exactely?


----------



## LAM (Jul 4, 2002)

he got caught in the power rack under 675 lbs w/o having the pins properly set.  there were spotters but they can't do much under those circumstances.


----------



## Training God (Jul 4, 2002)

dumb if you ask me.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> dumb if you ask me.



well, the majority of pro bb's are not exactly geniuses!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2002)

Cr-ap!


----------



## BPB (Jul 5, 2002)

His left knee scar looks like the one on my right knee....
1st operation: torn ACL
2nd: fractured patella..
3rd: removed pins from patella surgery
4th: second operation toremove broken wire that was around my knee after the patella surgery. Broke sometime during leg training. Possibly from 1200lb sets of leg presses
5th:3 holes from being scoped...
These are all on 1 knee..


----------



## gopro (Jul 5, 2002)

When I first saw these pics in Flex, I almost got sick. That is horrible. I had a close friend that got crushed under 500 lbs in a vertical leg press when the locking mechanism failed. The doc said he might not walk again, and he was well on his way to turning pro. Well, he is walking and training, but that ended his competitive career.


----------



## gopro (Jul 5, 2002)

Actually, I just looked at these pics. They are different from the one's in Flex, which show him actually caught under the bar with legs bent under him!


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

Call me sic....but I wanna see the flex pic`s


----------



## gopro (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Call me sic....but I wanna see the flex pic`s



Ooooooo, the one will the weight still on his back is pretty sick!


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

Well.....I don`t wanna frame it or anything, just take a look 

It`s kinda like ALBOB`s thread about "why we watch sports"


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Actually, I just looked at these pics. They are different from the one's in Flex, which show him actually caught under the bar with legs bent under him!



the sick part is that someone was actually standing in the gym taking pictures of him as he was being crushed by the weight!


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

I heard he was doing a photo shoot at the time


----------



## Mudge (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> the sick part is that someone was actually standing in the gym taking pictures of him as he was being crushed by the weight!



Thats exactly what I was thinking, must feel kinda f'ed up to be there crushed under almost 700 pounds and someone is there capturing the moment for you, how nice.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I heard he was doing a photo shoot at the time



oh, well that would explain it.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 5, 2002)

So he was probably pushing himself more than normal as well, guess that was a mistake.


----------



## gopro (Jul 5, 2002)

He was doing a photo shoot with the top BBing photog, Chris Lund. The weight he was squatting, 675, was a weight he easily did the week before...it was not his strength that failed, it was simply his tendons/ligaments that just tore which completely disabled him.

He had 2 spotters standing by, and there was nothing anyone could do. The fact that Chris got it on film is only because he was taking rapid fire pictures of the entire descent...it happened so fast and his camera was still going!

Still, 675 lbs, 2 weeks from a show...not smart!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh gosh, that sucks. I've seen operation pix like that before, that pretty much does it for his legs then as far as those weights again, although I think this other guy actually had a muscle tear but I forget, it was years ago.

GP, while we have you here, what can you do to increase ligament strength? I remember excersizes for it, but supplementation wise, I remember shark cartilage, is that 'for real' or bs or ???


----------



## quakin (Jul 6, 2002)

As disturbing as it is to see these things, it reinforces how crucial safety is. Always squat in a rack with the pins set properly. If those pics haven't scared you enough take a look at this one.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2002)

Ok i just broke down and cried at this one. 
I feel like my leg is broken after seeing this.
Thanks for showing, but man that is the worst thing i have ever seen. I have seen some bad shit too.


----------



## Captain (Jul 9, 2002)

That last pic makes me PUKE!!!!


----------



## mad_mike (Jul 9, 2002)

I have to agree with Captain on that one.  It one of  those pictures where you can feel pain by just looking at it.


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Oh gosh, that sucks. I've seen operation pix like that before, that pretty much does it for his legs then as far as those weights again, although I think this other guy actually had a muscle tear but I forget, it was years ago.
> 
> GP, while we have you here, what can you do to increase ligament strength? I remember excersizes for it, but supplementation wise, I remember shark cartilage, is that 'for real' or bs or ???




The best way to keep your tendons and ligaments strong is by not overtraining them, warming up properly, using full ROM (but not beyond), and using glucosomine/chondroitin based supps, as well as anti-oxidants and healty oils.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 14, 2002)

Supposedly the 15 rep period of HST is for ligaments/tendons.


----------



## GYM GURU (Jul 15, 2002)

Beleive it or not but in the PIC that Quakin posted the guy in the pic has recovered & lifting heavier than ever. He's LOCO.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2002)

Gee whiz, not enough calcium or what? I've seen some other nasty pix of people having thier legs broken from underneath them, soccer, and I think UFC mostly.


----------



## J1M (Jul 17, 2002)

just to tell you how dedicated  Jean Pierre Fux  really is, after being admitted to the hospital and released he still does 2-3 30-60 mins of up body workouts a week, while on cruches and a wheelchair.

edit: pic 5 never loaded but now it does showing what i said


----------



## gopro (Jul 18, 2002)

Yup, that is a man that loves his sport. I am very impressed that with such a horrendous injury, he didn't let himself get overly deppressed and quit altogether. I hope he gets back on stage again...no matter where he places.


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Dec 25, 2011)

heck yeah


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Dec 25, 2011)

he is a true iron lover


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 26, 2011)

Fuck man, dont post this shit...tomorrow leg day starting with squats...fuck bro haha

good post! rep'd


----------

